# Girl Throws Puppies in River



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bb4_1283184704

Puppy Pitcher is a Bosnian girl from Bugojno made famous for a video in which she throws a bucket of puppies into a river one by one.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2010)

wow this is OLD news


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

...I refuse to believe that's real.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> ...I refuse to believe that's real.


 it is. It was posted on 4chan about 2 weeks ago and they've already found who the person is.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> it is. It was posted on 4chan about 2 weeks ago and they've already found who the person is.


Adding to this, the girl issued an apology, stating that the puppies were sick and had to be put down. From that (completely bullshit) response, you can easily infer that the video was real.

Girl is a sick fuck; probably deserves whatever 4chan does to her.


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

I know the video is real, it's just demented. What the hell was running through her head when she did that?


----------



## Alstor (Sep 5, 2010)

Apparently, some grandmother rescued some of the puppies, but whether or not they are the same ones is uncertain.

Also, way to piss Michael Bay off, girl.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

Awww poor puppies


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


 
...that's true. :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


 Well...it wouldn't bother me if they were fish...I mean...it's fish being thrown in water...how is that bad?


----------



## sykotikkytten (Sep 5, 2010)

Conversely, that's *not* true. i'd be upset anyways.
>_>;


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


I would, but at that same time, I probably wouldn't get a chance to say anything, because it wouldn't have gotten anywhere near this amount of attention.


----------



## Eske (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


 
I would.  :<
Then again, I kind of have a soft spot for the "rejects" of the animal kingdom, so I don't really count.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

Lately, I've been having trouble trying to maintain an erection. This video cured it, and my stiffy has never been stronger. Thanks OP!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

I feel sorry for the puppy... 

Anyone else notice how we keep getting a piece of scandalous news every other day?


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

well in sovet bosnia this is how we put down puppies!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


 
Like a cow or something?  Assuming she could fit a cow in a bucket.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Like a cow or something?  Assuming she could fit a cow in a bucket.


 well if she could get a cow to the top of a building and try to get it to walk off then it'd be ground beef :V


----------



## Minuet (Sep 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well if she could get a cow to the top of a building and try to get it to walk off then it'd be ground beef :V


 I thought that one usually went "What do you call a cow with no legs?  Ground beef."


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You people wouldn't say the same if she tossed a bunch of animals that weren't cute and fluffy into the river. :[


 
I can find people who think any animal is cute.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 6, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Adding to this, the girl issued an apology, stating that the puppies were sick and had to be put down. From that (completely bullshit) response, you can easily infer that the video was real.
> 
> Girl is a sick fuck; probably deserves whatever 4chan does to her.



That and internet memes are about the only thing 4chan is good for.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll say this again since this topic already cycled through once:

I'd rather see those puppies dead than be raised by someone who doesn't give a fuck.

Goodday sirs and madams.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 6, 2010)

im a little nuts so i dont count. but if i had ben there i would have stangled her then roll her limp body into the river! that may be sick but so is killing helpless pups. eye for an eye! nothing personal if the world wer fair gorge bush would be in debt bilions! but it aint so that girl will just get a small fine.


----------



## Dan. (Sep 6, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> That and internet memes are about the only thing 4chan is good for.



I think you'll find that 4chan can do more than just memes...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 6, 2010)

Just you watch, this girl is going to claim she's furry.

Also, am I the only one humored by the non sequitur nature of this? I mean, a girl "casually throws a bucket full of puppies into a river." A bucket. Filled with puppies.

Though when I think about it, and the fact that the puppies the grandmother supposedly rescued seem to be completely different dogs, it's sad.


----------

